# My new fishing buddy!!



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

That looks like it was a great day. Does he want to go into the water at all? 

I love his face, I have a soft spot for the fuzzy faces.

Paula


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks and yes I let him jump in once in a safe place otherwise he is very good about staying where I tell him.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

What a great lookin' boy, Hank! I want to do my guy's tail like that. 

And don't they just love to see new places and do things, eh!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hank looks so content in the boat and seems he really enjoys being out there with you! What a wonderful poodle you have! What a beautiful day!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

This is a quote from my 9 yr old daughter, "Ohhhhhh, He's so cute. Look at his face, he is smiling. And he has a mustache too!" That needs to be said in a high pitched, excited, 9yr old voice.

Paula


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hank is my idol! Thanks for the pictures...keep them coming.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Good to see Hank! What a good boy, and he has matured beautifully! Are you fishing on the Zumbro? It's so fun to have a dog in a boat. I can't have my dogs around fishing though, they go for the bobber or lure. So what did you catch?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hank's photos should be posted as a sticky for all the ladies who are trying to convince their hubbies that poodles don't have to be frou-frou dogs. (At least, not at first. Once he falls in love, _then_ you go for the miami.) :wink:


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. This is the only place that I have found that appreciates poodles like I do even though he doesn't have a Miami cut! haha Most, if not all, of my friends and family thought I was crazy when I told them I wanted a poodle. My goal is to change the minds of the people we know and meet about the common misconceptions they often have of this amazing breed. 
Mary, I go fishing everywhere I get a chance. The fish in the picture is called a Sheephead. They are an ugly fish and I caught him while bass fishing near my cabin on the Mississippi River.


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Here are couple more fishing pictures of when I took my two girls and Hank fishing at a local pond.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

My hubby was already OK with us getting a standard poodle (he knows how smart they are and thinks they're gorgeous animals) but these pics went a LONG way in convincing my family (ie my Dad and brother) that poodles aren't prissy dogs that can't get wet!! Score one point for our mission to disprove all those silly misconceptions about poodles  Thanks Hank!!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hank is one great looking poodle, and the fact that he loves the boat and behaves on it at such a young age is great.
We take our 2 girls Summer and Cleo on our fishing boat and they love it, but so far it has just been for rides, we haven't tried to actually fish with both of them there. I think it would be easier with one.
Like Hank they do great on the boat and behave themselves.
Your daughters are very cute and look so happy and don't seem to mind at all touching the fish.....nice.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, your girls caught some nice fish  I like Hank's clip too. My family also thought we were crazy for getting a spoo, until Biscuit I had had beagles, a Boxer, cocker spaniel, and a Aussie so needless to say they thought I was crazy for getting a fou fou dog. Then they met him and saw how good he is with the girls and how he doesn't get that wet dog smell and they were grudgingly admitting that maybe spoo's are ok, for me anyway


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Your girls are really cute! Looks like they also enjoy going fishing! The fish the girls are holding looks like something up here called "Perch", which is under 10 lbs. Very tasty when barbequed.


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

My girls are amazing! oh, and cute! haha
We have perch here as well. Although, up in your neck of the woods I'm sure they get bigger. Perch are in the Walleye family and are excellent tasting fish. I would love to do some fishing up there! Canada is so beautiful. I fish several times a year in Ontario and love it!! I have seriously thought about purchasing a cabin there but just live too far away to maintain it.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

You'll have to come fishing up here sometime - Jasper and Banff have the most beautiful fishing places. Oh, and yes the scenery is just as exquisite!


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

I rented my cabin out for the month of July so that might not be a bad idea!! haha


----------

